# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Urime Muaji i Shenjte i Ramazanit.

## Gimi3

*Uroj qe ky Muaj i Shenjte i Ramazanit te jete muaji me i lumtur qe keni pasur ndonjehere...

Uroj qe ky Muaj i Shenjte t'ju sjell te gjitheve paqe & dashuri ne çdo pjese te vogel
apo te madhe te botes !

Lus Zotin qe te na pranoj lutjet dhe veprat tona te na i fal gabimet tona 
si dhe inshAllah ua lehteson vuajtjet njerezve ane e kend botes.

Ky eshte nje urim qe vjen nga zemra ime dhe qe ua dergoj te gjitheve 
nga miqesia ime e madhe qe kam per ju.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Musai a.s. e kishte pyetur Allahun xh.sh. : O Allah! Ti me ke dhene mua nderin dhe privilegjin te flase me ty ne menyre direkte, i ke dhene dikujt tjeter kete privilegj ?

Allahu xh.sh. iu pergjigj, O Musa ne kohen e fundit Une do te dergoj nje popull, i cili do te jete populli i Muhamedit s.a.v.s., ai popull do te jete me buze te thara dhe me gjuhe te etura, me trupat e tyre te dobesuar, syte e tyre te lodhur, me melqite e thara, stomaku i tyre eshte i uritur - do te me thirrin mua ( me lutje ) ata do te jene shume me shume afer Meje se sa ti o Musa !
Ne kohen kur ti me flet mua mes teje dhe Meje jane 70.000 perde, por , ne kohen e iftarit mes Meje dhe agjeruesve te Popullit te Muhamedit s.a.v.s. nuk do te jete as edhe nje perde e vetme.

O Musa, Une kam marre pergjegjesine mbi Veten se ne kohen e iftarit Une kurr nuk do t'ia refuzoj lutjet e njeriut qe eshte agjerueshem!*

----------


## Gimi3

Është e ditur se shumë njerëz edhe sot agjërojnë, e veçanërisht agjërimit, Ramazanit i kushtohet vetëm dhe ekskluzivisht domethënia fetare, duke e konsideruar nga aspekti medicinal, jo vetëm të paarsyeshëm, por bile edhe të dëmshëm. Bile shumë shpesh, deri vonë, shumë mjekë si në viset tona ashtu edhe nga jasht, pacientëve të vetë u këshillonin, nga këto apo ato shkaqe shëndetësore të mos respektojnë agjërimin, i cili te pjesëtarët e fesë Islame ka rëndësi të madhe.

 Tani mund të lexoni se çfarë dobi mund të ketë njeriu që agjëron muajin e Ramazanit. Kuptohet  këto që po i lexoni janë të vërteta shkencore të cilat sot shkenca po i zbulon.    

*AGJËRIMI PARAPENGON KANCERIN*

Mirëpo, me zhvillimin dhe zgjerimin gjithnjë e më të madh të medicines bashkohore-paraqiten edhe njohuri të reja për agjërimin, për të cilin qysh tani ka të dhëna jo vetëm për qëllueshmërinë e tij, por edhe për efektshmëri mjekimi.Çfarë do të thoshin lexuesit tanë, kur do të kuptojnë se një nga metodat bashkohore të kurimit të kancerit, si të ashtuquajturës mjekësi alternative, ashtu edhe të mjekësisë tradicicionale, është pikërisht agjërimi. Rezultatet e mjekimit të kancerit me agjërim, sot janë më se evidente. Përse agjërimi shëron kancerin?Është e njohur se qelizat e tumorit kanë nevojë jashtëzakonisht më të madhe për ushqim se që u nevoiten të gjitha qelizave tjera në organizëm. Po ashtu është fare e ditur se zvoglimi i konsiderueshëm i sasisë së pranuar të ushqimit, ose thënë thjeshtë uria ndikon shumë më dëmshëm në qelizat malinje të tumorit, përkatësisht kancerit se sa në qeliza të indit normal. Pra me uri praktikisht mbyten qelizat malinje, ndërsa me këtë qelizat normale praktikisht mbeten të padëmtuara.

Tani kur prekëm çështjen e kancerit, duhet shtruar pyetje si formohet ai?Kjo, në rend të pare është sëmundje e botës bashkohore, edhe pse tumoret e tipave të ndryshme, janë gjetur në mumije egjiptase.

Tumore malinje krijohen më së shpeshti me futjen e helmeve të ndryshme në organizëm, dhe atë kryesisht me anë të ushqimit. Në çdo lloj ushqimi, pa dallim se a është  prodhuar në kondita plotësisht natyrale më pak apo më shumë, ka helme. Helmet janë të llojllojshme, filluar nga komponime kimike, që gjenden në mish ose në perime e deri te pesticidet (helmet për bimë dhe shtazë) jashtëzakonisht të helmueshme, insekticide (helmet për insekte) e deri te plehrat artificiale dhe kemikale të ndryshme, që përdoren për qëllim që ushqimi, pa marrë parasysh se çfarë lloji, të mbahet sa më freskët. Këtu para së gjithash mendojmë në konzervanse të shumta dhe të ngjajshme. Sa më shumë të merren ato, rritet rreziku për shfaqjen e kancerit përkatësisht sëmundjes malinje. Natyrisht, të gjitha këto helme, shkaktojnë edhe sëmundje të tjera të shumta, siç janë sëmundjet e zemrës , shtypja e lartë e gjakut si dhe një numër i madh sëmundjesh të metabolizmit (shkëmbimit të materieve).

Tani edhe laikut më të madh i është e qartë se me një agjërim më të gjatë, organizmi në kuptim bukfal të fjalës, ”pastrohet” prej llojlloj materieve helmuese dhe njëherish zvoglohet rreziku i paraqitjes së sëmundjeve të ndryshme. Bile në këtë drejtim janë bërë edhe disa hulumtime statistikore, posaqërisht në SHBA, ku u tregua një përqindje relativisht e vogël, i të gjitha sëmundjeve të cekura, në ato vende ku Islami ka ndikim të fort dhe ku njerëzit i përmbahen në mënyrë konstante agjërimit. Bile edhe disa gjurmime individuale kanë treguar se rreziku për paraqitjen e sëmundjeve të cekura malinje, rritet mjaft tek ata individë, të cilët nga ky apo ai shkak kanë pushuar së agjëruari të Ramazanit. Mirëpo, ajo , siç është shpjeguar më lartë, ka sqarimin e qart mjekësor.
*
MËLÇIA-“LABORATOR” QENDROR I ORGANIZMIT*

Tani do ti themi disa fjalë për mëlçinë-“laboratorin qendror të organizmit”. Mëlçia quhet ashtu mu për ate, se ka detyrën që të gjitha helmet e futura në organizëm t’i detoksoj, pra t’i shëndrroj në komponime të padëmshme kimike.Çdo sëmundje pak më e rëndë e mëlçisë përfundon me vdekje, jo drejtpërsëdrejti pse humbet ky organ, por tërthorazi ngase në organizëm grumbullohen helmet e forta që shumë shpejtë shkaktojnë vdekjen. Mëlçia është një nga organet më të ngarkuara në tërësi, dhe kurr nuk “pushon” ngase duhet menjanuar bile edhe ato helme që futen me frymëmarrje, do të thotë me inhalacion. Andaj çdo agjërim është pushim në kuptim bukfal të fjalës për mëlçinë, dhe jo vetëm aq, agjërimi më i gjatë, mundëson përtëritjen më të shpejtë dhe më të lehtë të mëlçisë. E gjithë kjo tregon se agjërimi, jo vetëm se zvoglon mjaft rrezikun e shfaqjes së shumë sëmundjeve vdekjeprurëse, por ndihmon që organizmi, në segmente të veçanta të tij të “përtërihet”. Dihet se me anë të urisë shtresat yndyrore në ind zvoglohen, por më pak dihet se me uri “shkrihen”edhe ato shtresa të yndyrës,që gjenden në brendi të enëve të gjakut, pikërisht ato shtresa, që sjellin deri te infarkti i zemrës, pastaj shfaqjes së arteriosklerozës, si dhe shpejtimit të vjetërsimit (plakjes) . Dihet se personat,që agjërojnë deri në 3 herë në vit, sipas rregullave të Ramazanit, në kuptimin bukfal të fjalës më ngadal plaken.

Meqë agjërimin e trajtuam vetëm nga ana medicinale, përkatësisht kohën e Ramazanit, duhet të konstatojmë se çdo njeri duhet të agjëroj Ramazanin. Këtë duhet ta bëjë vetëm për All-llahun xh. sh. e pastaj çfarë e mirë që vjen prej All-llahut xh.sh. është e mirëseardhur. 

*Kur dihet e tërë kjo, atëherë shumicës vetvetiu i imponohet konkludimi se Muhammedi a. s. , përveç tjerash ishte njohës i shkëlqyeshëm i mjekësisë, ngase në këtë mënyre donte të mbrojë pasardhësit e vet nga sëmundjet e ndryshme, kurse mjekësia bashkohore gjithnjë e më tepër konfirmon se me të vërtetë në këtë kishte sukses të plotë, dhe se përveç dhuntive të tjera All-llahu xh. sh. , siç shifet i dhuroi Muhammedit a. s. edhe njohuri të mëdha nga medicina.*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Uroj te gjitheve muajin e ramadanit,me lutje qe te gjithe ta perballojme me lehtesi dhe dinjitet.

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Uroj te gjitheve besimtaret mysliman muajin e ramazanit.

----------


## marolsi

Urime dhe sjellte begati, suksese dhe Zoti na e pranofte agjerimin 2008.


Ju pershendes.

----------


## fisniku-student

Allahu ua Lehtesoft kete Agjërim te gjith muslimaneve ...

*Nje Vakti te Ramazanit ne menyre digitale*

http://www.shtimja.ch/sh/index.php?o...pper&Itemid=63

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Te gjith besimtarve te fes Islame per shum mote  muajin me te vacant, me te dobishem dhe te dashur te ALLAHU XH. SH. muajin e Ramazanit

----------


## celyy

Te gjith besimtarve Islam ku jon e ku sjon, i uroj muajin e shenjt te Ramazanit, Zoti na pranoft adhurimin dhe lutjet tona.

----------


## Timi_1

Te gjith besimtaret shqiptar te fes muslimane i pershendes duke ju uruar Muajin e shenjt te Ramazanit,axherim te leht ju deshiroj !
__________________

----------


## shkupjani_23

urime muajin e ramaznit, agjerim te kendshem

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Te gjith Muslimanve ju deshiroj nje Agjerim sa me te let edhe sa me te kendeshem...ZOTI jua plotesoft te gjitha lutjet tuaja...URIME

----------


## Milkway

Urime muajin e shejt te Ramazanit gjith besimtarve musliman paqja dhe bekimi i zotit qofshin mbi ju dhe gjith ata qe agjerojn

----------


## auloni2008

Selam Alejkum we.wb. faleminderit per urimet edhe une jau uroj te gjith muslimaneve musjin e Shenjt te Ramazanit, Allahu ju ndihmift, 

Selam alejkum

----------


## *Babygirl*

Urime gjithe besimtareve mysliman festen e Ramazanit!

P.s Gimi gezuar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ribery

Te nderuar besimtare

Urime per te gjithe ky Muaj i Shenjte i Ramazanit, paqja dhe meshira e Zotit qofshin mbi te gjithe agjeruesit
Uroj te kemi nje agjerim te lehte, dhe uroj qe sa me shume te pastrohen zemrat tona, te jete muaj i begatshem, perplot harmoni e dashuri mes njeri-tjetrit
Paci fat dhe shendet!

----------


## Gimi3

> Urime gjithe besimtareve mysliman festen e Ramazanit!
> 
> P.s Gimi gezuar


Faleminderit **Babygirl**  :buzeqeshje: 


I wish a wish
I wish a wish for u.
the wish i wish for few.
the wish i wish for u is that your all wishes come true
so keep on wishing as my all wishes are with you.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Agjerime te lehte te gjithe vellezerve musliman, Allahu u bekoft.

----------


## Vicianum

*Prishtinë/Vushtrri, gusht 2008*-Kryesia e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës njofton besimtarët dhe gjithë opinionin e gjerë se muaji i madhëruar i Ramazanit fillon ditën e hënë më 1 shtator 2008. Me rastin e fillimit të muajit të madhëruar të Ramazanit, Kryesia e BI-së, përgëzon besimtarët në Kosovë, diasporë e trojet tona duke u dëshiruar agjërim të lehtë, shtim të ibadetit dhe solidaritet me nevojtarët. Edhe VushtrriaPRESS-Agjenci e Pavarur e Lajmeve në Vushtrri, urom besimatarët e fesë islame me rastin e fillimit të muajit të shenjtë dhe të bekuar të Ramazanit.
*
Me fat muaj i madhëruar i Ramazanit!* 

*www.vushtrriapress.shqipo.com
www.vushtrriapress.tk*

----------


## Ribery

flm per info, vec e dinim

Urime te ndersjellta edhe per ty

----------

